# HPs - Browserkompatibel...



## tobm_knows_best (7. April 2012)

Tach die Community...

...ich bin entsetzt - liege ich denn falsch wenn ich behaupte es würde der *Königsdisziplin* entsprechen, wenn man jede HP für jeden möglichen Browser kompatibel gestalten möchte? 

Da sitzt man Tage-(Nächte)-lang an einem Layout, und was spuckt der Browser aus? Nur Bull***** - das kanns doch nicht sein 

Momentan versuche ich die Layouts noch mit div. Hilfsmitteln (http://www.browsershots.org - etc...) online zu prüfen...aber irgendwie - nich so das Wahre...

Hat vielleicht jemand ein paar Ratschläge die einem zu einem *besseren* Layout verhelfen können, ohne schlussendlich böse Resultate zu erhalten...?

VG


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (8. April 2012)

Hi,

diese niederschmetternden Erlebnisse hatten wir alle wohl schon einmal...

Ich kann dir auch nicht sagen was der richtige/beste weg ist, nur was meiner ist:
keine (möglicherweise unzuverlässigen) Spezial-Tools, statt dessen:
erstmal _einfach_ nach jedem Layout-/Style-Schritt in jedem relevanten Browser direkt testen.
Mit der Zeit bekommt man ein Gefühl dafür, was so (vor allem im Internet Explorer) Probleme macht.
(für mich) relevante Browser sind:
Google Chrome (macht nie Probleme)
Safari
Firefox (aktuell)
Firefox 3.6 (ältester noch relevanter)
Opera
Internet Explorer 9 (aktuell) (für Download vielleicht einfach googeln)
(den 9er kannst du mit F12 dann auch in den IE8- und IE7-Dokument-Modus versetzen)
Internet Explorer 6 (ältester noch relevanter)
(am besten in Webocton Scriptly)

Für die Downloads: hoffe mal du hast Windows...

Ansonsten empfehle ich dir gerade in CSS3-Frage meinen Blog-Artikel zu "Cross-Browser- und andere Tricks"

Hoffe das hilft dir,
javaDeveloper2011

PS: als kleinen Trost...
der Internet Explorer verliert immer mehr Marktanteile, während Chrome endlich auf dem weg zu seinem verdienten Platz ist...
http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser-ww-monthly-200807-201204


----------



## tobm_knows_best (8. April 2012)

javaDeveloper2011 hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> diese niederschmetternden Erlebnisse hatten wir alle wohl schon einmal...
> 
> ...



Aaaalso - als Neuling kann ich mich dann quasi nicht auf wysiwyg-editoren verlassen - sehe ich das richtig? Die permanente Kontrolle nach jeder Aktion oder jedem neuen DIV in einem anderen Browser wäre unabdingbar - oder?

Himmel - traurige Welt...kanns nich bei einem einzigen Browser bleiben...? Ich verwende 50% meiner Zeit mit der entsprechenden Anpassung an Browser, und nicht mit der Leistung an sich - mache ich da was falsch.... ?!

MFG


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (8. April 2012)

Hi,

wenn es (nur) Hobby-Projekte sind, dann lass den IE doch einfach außen vor!
Ansonsten gilt wohl auch hier less is more...
je weniger speziell / (genial) dahingebastelt etwas ist, desto eher wird es überall funktionieren.
Außerdem kannst du ja ein bewehrtes Grund-Layout immer als Template verwenden und auch bei Problemen immer mal schauen, wie das Andere gelöst haben (Google, F12 im Browser, Forums-Frage) oder in deinen bisherigen Projekten nachschauen.

Ansonsten:
Der Internet Explorer ist der Grund, warum ich mich in letzter Zeit vom Web- immer mehr zum App-Development orientiert habe.
Die gute Nachricht: das (Haut-)Problem IE6 ist schon unter 7.1% Marktanteil.
Und in Deutschland sind es sogar nur noch 1.4%!
http://www.ie6countdown.com/


----------



## tobm_knows_best (8. April 2012)

Tja - Hobby-Projekte lassen sich jetzt etwas anders definieren - hier geht´s um ein Projekt, welches für einen Kunden gestartet wurde - besser gesagt einen guten Kollegen. 
Ich komme aus dem Print-Sektor - und gebe mich da eben auch ungern  mit halben Sachen zufrieden, welche dann mal so "pi-mal-daumen" hingebastelt wurden...finde ich eigentlich ne gute Eigenschaft 

gibt´s denn ne Art Browser Hierarchie, die man als Web´ler eisern berücksichtigt?
Firefix, dann Chrome, dann IE...etc... ?

VG


----------

